# Jessie - 5 month kitten desperately needs home!!!



## bdhfostering (Jun 19, 2012)

Jessie is one of four kittens brought into the Dogs Home with their mum after being found in a garden shed. Sadly Jessie contracted cat flu, but after being nursed back to health by our dedicated team Jessie is now looking for a loving for ever home without any other cats.

Jessie is very playful and has bags of character, so much so that a member of staff decided to join our fostering scheme and take Jessie home. This is what Jessies foster carer has to say about Jessie.

It took a while for Jessie to settle in, she can be a little nervous of loud sounds such as the hoover or someone sneezing but she is getting use to what is all new sounds to her. At first she only wanted to hide under the bed but she soon came round and has become a really friendly cat who loves to play with screwed up bits of newspaper and what a clever little kitty she is 9 times out of 10 she brings it back to you! She also loves cuddling up to you at night and every morning I always wake up to find her asleep on the bed next to me. Shes very active and is always seeking out pen lids, hair bands or even carrier bags to dive in and out of! But she does also love to just settle down in your lap in the evenings and is content to curl up and have a fuss made of her.

Jessie is now 5 months old and is still desperate for a new home. If you feel that you can give Jessie a home please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2012)

JUst wanting to help. Easy access Photos really help seduce new homes, and I can't access through your system, without purchasing software


----------



## bdhfostering (Jun 19, 2012)

Im having trouble uploading pictures but if you go to

RSPCA Bristol Dogs and Cats Home | Rehoming

you will find jessies info there! Thank you


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

aww I would have loved to help but I have 2 cats already.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2012)

Just bumping


----------

